# BC Teachers Anti-Military Propoganda



## BorisK (14 Nov 2016)

I would be lying if I pretended this didn't piss me off a little. 

Shared under fair use provisions. 

https://youtu.be/5vS2Oichf7M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaKingTacco (14 Nov 2016)

I saw that. It has gone viral in BC. 

As a parent with children being taught by BCTF members, I have expressed my concern to their President.


----------



## RocketRichard (14 Nov 2016)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I saw that. It has gone viral in BC.
> 
> As a parent with children being taught by BCTF members, I have expressed my concern to their President.


It has been pulled off the BCTF site and is under review. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teager (14 Nov 2016)

I decided to visit the anti recruitment site that's in the video. The site is pretty brutal and basically just twists things to fit there agenda. It's also filled with inaccuracies such as this one: 





> General Hillier made the point crystal clear at a defence association conference in February 2006, when he called for an increase in Canadian military recruiters from 300 to 80,000 as a key part of Operation Connection’s strategy.


 Higlights mine. 

http://www.antirecrutement.info/files/Counter-recruitment%20kit.pdf

So the CAF wanted 80,000 recruiters more than all of the Reg Force?  :facepalm: IMO any teacher who uses this garbage isn't really getting the correct information or doing any research into the issues.


----------



## Flavus101 (14 Nov 2016)

Absolutely infuriating.

I am quite happy to say that not all of the teachers unions think as such. We have students from many of the regional high schools currently participating in a co-op BMQ/Dvr Wheel course.


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Nov 2016)

Teager said:
			
		

> I decided to visit the anti recruitment site that's in the video. The site is pretty brutal and basically just twists things to fit there agenda. It's also filled with inaccuracies such as this one:  Higlights mine.
> 
> http://www.antirecrutement.info/files/Counter-recruitment%20kit.pdf
> 
> So the CAF wanted 80,000 recruiters more than all of the Reg Force?  :facepalm: IMO any teacher who uses this garbage isn't really getting the correct information or doing any research into the issues.



Way to twist "everyone is a recruiter".


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Nov 2016)

Not the least bit surprised that this poison has taken root in Lala land.  They've always sailed close to the wind in that respect.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Nov 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Not the least bit surprised that this poison has taken root in Lala land.  They've always sailed close to the wind in that respect.



And they've just won a gigantic Supreme Court case so their sails should be full of smugness for the next few years. 

And they wonder why people go broke putting their kids into independent schools.


----------



## Brad Sallows (14 Nov 2016)

>And they wonder why people go broke putting their kids into independent schools.

Plenty of BC teachers have kids in independent schools.  Presumably they don't wonder at all.


----------



## medicineman (15 Nov 2016)

Precisely why I was in one for four years...teachers went on strike in BC like clockwork for as long as I can remember.  They even (conveniently some would say) went out just before the very first load of provincial exams required for HS graduation were to be set, so only the kids in private school got to write their exams for that set.

I can remember getting into it with one of my kids' teachers about him "needing" a calculator in Grade 8, when he still wasn't fully able to give me change for something simple...I once asked him what a quarter was (as in the fraction) and he told me 25 cents.

MM


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2016)

And it's now apparently gone ...


> The B.C. Teachers' Federation (BCTF) has pulled controversial posters from its website that called on teachers to take an active stance against recruitment by the Canadian Armed Forces.
> 
> The posters were created in 2010 in response to concerns about the federal government's recruiting methods at the time, according to a spokesperson for the teachers' union.
> 
> ...


Here's an online petition calling for the handout to be pulled that's mentioned in the article
https://www.change.org/p/bc-teachers-federation-bctf-retract-your-insulting-social-justice-publication


----------



## SeaKingTacco (16 Nov 2016)

I got a response to my email of concern to the BCTF, from their President. 

To paraphrase: it is all Harper's fault.

Apparently they believe that in 2010, the PM had nothing better to do with his time than to personally meddle in our recruiting ads. And make aggressive war. So the BCTF was forced to counter campaign. But since he is no longer PM, it is no longer an issue. Or something.   :


----------



## McG (16 Nov 2016)

Public schools have no business inculcating religious belief or political ideology.  Both topics are the exclusive prerogative of parents/guardians ... and I say that knowing some parents are compeatly unqualified to discuss either topic.


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Nov 2016)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I got a response to my email of concern to the BCTF, from their President.
> 
> To paraphrase: it is all Harper's fault.
> 
> Apparently they believe that in 2010, the PM had nothing better to do with his time than to personally meddle in our recruiting ads. And make aggressive war. So the BCTF was forced to counter campaign. But since he is no longer PM, it is no longer an issue. Or something.   :



It's OK... come the revolution....


----------



## MilEME09 (17 Nov 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> Public schools have no business inculcating religious belief or political ideology.  Both topics are the exclusive prerogative of parents/guardians ... and I say that knowing some parents are compeatly unqualified to discuss either topic.



I agree, teachers are there to educate kids, if a students has a interest in the armed forces, then they as educators have the responsibility to give the student information to make an informed decision regardless of their own political, moral, or religious beliefs. If the cannot then they should not be in charge of our children at all.


----------



## blacktriangle (17 Nov 2016)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I got a response to my email of concern to the BCTF, from their President.
> 
> To paraphrase: it is all Harper's fault.
> 
> Apparently they believe that in 2010, the PM had nothing better to do with his time than to personally meddle in our recruiting ads. And make aggressive war. So the BCTF was forced to counter campaign. But since he is no longer PM, it is no longer an issue. Or something.   :



Wow. Just sad.


----------

